#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тайский >  > > >  >  >  Словари

## Паскаль

*ОНЛАЙН*

http://www.thai-language.com/ - Самый большой англо-тайский и тайско-английский он-лайн словарь и ресурс по изучению тайского языка в интернете. Имеется форум.

Словарь Королевского Института - Тайско-тайский словарь.

Bhikkhu Payutto P. A. Dictionary of Buddhism - Пали-тайско-английский, тайско-английский, англо-тайский словари буддийских терминов.


*ПРОГРАММЫ*

Словари для Lingvo и StarDict – Тайско-тайские/английские/французские/немецкие/японские/корейские словари и наоборот. 

Из программ-платформ для этих словарей лично я использую GoldenDict.

----------

Ittosai (22.03.2014), Kit (22.03.2014), Надежда (24.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.03.2014)

----------

